# 2.0 TDI SE DSG



## KuniD (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi all, first time poster 

I'm looking to place an order on an a3, and thought I'd check out the recommendations here before I get into the nitty gritty stuff.

The spec I'm looking into....

2.0TDI SE DSG
Extra's
Automatic folding door mirrors plus heated washer jets
Front fog lights
Pearl effect paint (mauritius blue, Grey Metrik Interior)

The best price I've managed to find is from UKNewCars -
OTR (SE DSG) - Â£19,025
With Extras - Â£19,602

Works out to be a 9.2% discount (Â£21,585 audi standard price). The guy on the phone's saying 10-12 weeks for delivery from factory if they can't find one matching my spec in the country. What sorta delivery times did you lot suffer through for newer a3's?

Anyone recommend any other brokers/sites which may give a better offer?

I'm PX'ing my Golf 1.6S 5dr (Yreg 2001 import, 31500 miles, silver metallic, air con, electric windows), and Audi Bristol quoted me 6250. I'm still waiting on the UKNewCars guy to get back to me with a few quotes.

I know the prices of A3's went up recently, but I can't find any old prices, and am curious to know how big the increase was (that I'll have to suffer through  )


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

8)

Hi, welcome to the forum, bit quite in here as you can see.

Got my A3 yesterday, really is a nice piece of kit. 8)

I have the information you need on prices at home, so will post the details as soon as possible. :wink:

You should be able to negotiate a discount on the A3 although my experience is that it won't be that great. Ensure with the non franchise outfits you know exactly what you are getting. I came close to committing to an Irish spec one. The standard equipment varies dramatically,one country to the next.

Good luck


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

try Siomn Williams at Listers of Stratford. A few people have used him, he is a very good friend of mine. Mention me and tell him your best price and I am sure he will beat it. 01789 414477. Let me know how you get on, or if not I can get a price for you.


----------



## KuniD (Mar 26, 2004)

davek9 said:


> 8)
> 
> I have the information you need on prices at home, so will post the details as soon as possible. :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks any info you can pass on would be great 

I'm definitely looking to get a UK car - my Golf's an import and has caused me too many worries, not to mention the hit on value.

I'm expecting the Audi dealerships to give me 5 or so percent discounts... I'll tell em the quotes I'm getting from brokers, hopefully they'll try to sort something out (extra's wise etc).


----------



## KuniD (Mar 26, 2004)

IanWest said:


> try Siomn Williams at Listers of Stratford. A few people have used him, he is a very good friend of mine. Mention me and tell him your best price and I am sure he will beat it. 01789 414477. Let me know how you get on, or if not I can get a price for you.


Thankyou Ian, I'll give Simon a ring on monday


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi

I have just ordered an A3 2.0TDI DSG SE and the dealer was quoting 12 weeks delivery. But they already have one on order and can change the spec to suit me without the delivery date being affected. Mine is due at the end of May or early June.

It will be Silver with light-gret interior. I just like the Audi Silver. My last 4 A3s have all been Silver.

My extras include
Front Fog lights
Driver Information System
Gloss black door trims rather than the Vavona wood
6 CD Autochanger
Auto dimming door mirrors

I am paying the full list price, but having approximately 5% discount built-in to the part-exchange price for my existing A3 1.8T.

Dave


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi again

I forgot to mention that the current price for the A3 2.0 TDI SE is (On the Road) - 19,530 with the DSG adding another 1,400. All the options have stayed at the same prices as the previous list.

That's according to a price list issued by Audi on 27 February 2004.

Dave


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Hi KuniD

The pre increase prices were as follows

2.0 tdi Â£19250 otr
DSG Â£1400
Mirrors Â£120
Fogs Â£130
Metallic Â£385

Grand Total Â£21285

If the extras stayed the same that makes it less than 1.5% price increase

Out of interest have you considered the S line which came in at Â£21370 incl DSG. Adding the cost of DSG to standard spec this works out at Â£720 for Part leather trim and 18" alloys.

Just a thought :roll: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

..and the badges :wink:


----------



## KuniD (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll look into the s line, thanks davek9 :wink:


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi KuniD

With regard to your extras, I think Audi have got something wrong in their price lists. The extra of "Automatic Folding door mirrors, including heated washer jets". Strange combination especially as all A3s come with heated washer jets as standard.

If you are having the folding mirrors, it may also be worth considering having them as Automatic dimming and folding. As the SE comes with the auto dimming inside mirror I found that, when I drove the car at night, cars headlights behind were dimmed nicely by the inside mirror but if they appeared in the door mirrors there were very bright. With the auto dimming door mirrors this would solve this problem. The extra cost over just folding is Â£140

Worth a thought.

Dave


----------

